
Show HN: Cheapest way to buy IOTA - robinson_k
http://iotabuy.kowalski.gd/
======
sova
Hey thanks a lot for making this! I'm very much looking forward to the
automation of the "Machine Economy" and as a seasoned Computer Scientist, the
Tangle looks to have solved many BTC issues for such high-throughput low-
latency transactions (that can later graft onto the greater Tangle)

